
Coronavirus – Getting Angry - jger15
http://brontecapital.blogspot.com/2020/03/coronavirus-getting-angry.html
======
MR4D
Pretty good commentary in the comments section too.

Clearly this is complicated, and politics everywhere will shape different
outcomes.

I think this will be studied for decades across the fields of
immunology/medicine in general, logistics, statistics, politics, sociology,
and economics/finance.

My personal belief is that we have a number of highly knowledgeable people
with varying recommendations. Hopefully different countries will try different
things so we can have a solid guide for the future.

